# Opinions on EVE-Online?



## CarlZog (Dec 5, 2005)

Just saw an ad for this MMORPG. I'd heard the name before, but that was it. I love the look of it.
Has anybody here played in this?

Carl


----------



## Viking Bastard (Dec 5, 2005)

I haven't, but I have several friends that are severly addicted to it.

And yes, it looks great. Fantastic graphics.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Dec 6, 2005)

I played a fair bit when it first came out.  It is very, very deep.  I didn't have the time to immerse myself in it to the extent it really required, especially at first.  It still sits in the back of my head and calls to me -- someday I may go back.

I suspect now there are better on-line guides and tutorials, as well, to make it more approachable for the newbies.  I've played computer games and MMORPGs for a long time, and this was the first one where I ever felt completely lost for a while.


----------



## jonesy (Dec 6, 2005)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> It is very, very deep.



And that's a total understatement:
http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/19/23
The word deep doesn't even begin to cover it.


----------



## CarlZog (Dec 6, 2005)

jonesy said:
			
		

> And that's a total understatement:
> http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/19/23
> The word deep doesn't even begin to cover it.




That's astounding!

While reading that piece makes this game sound incredibly enticing, it also makes it crystal clear to me that I do not have the time to get involved in this. I wish I did though; my heart's pumping faster just contemplating that type and level of action in a game.

I'd largely dismissed MMORPGs 'til now, but I think this has given me a new appreciation of the potential of the medium. Unbelievable.

Carl


----------



## Zappo (Dec 6, 2005)

I love it. It's very different from most other MMORPGs, so be ready.

First of all, you don't need to kill mobs to advance. Character advancement in EVE takes the form of skills; you select a skill to train, and it will gain a level after a certain amount of time. Time that you spend offline counts, so you technically don't even need to play. This makes it great for people like me that don't have much time to play!

You need to purchase advanced skills and better equipment, so you want money. You can get money by killing NPCs, like in any other game. Or, you can mine, trade, manufacture, kill PCs, do scientific research, do transportation services. These are all viable playing styles in EVE; after training enough combat skills to safely deal with NPCs in mid-security areas, I'm doing research on electromagnetic physics, but since it's been fruitless for now I'm training production skills. It's been months since I've last had a fight. You can do this on your own, or for other PCs, or for NPCs as missions/quests. For example, I might need some 100000 m3 of tritanium transported from a station to another; if I don't have time to do it myself, I can set up a transportation mission with a reward and someone else will do it.

Obviously, having more time to play means more money which means better equipment which means a more powerful character. However, skill (not character skill... your skill) in your chosen profession can and will trump gametime.

The game is also so flexible that people find new things to do all the time. Some players explore systems to set up bookmarks, which can be used to speed up navigation and thus are highly valued. Others steal the ore other PCs are mining in asteroid belts, through quick action but without bloodshed. Some pirates, instead of just killing you and hoping for salvage, will jam your warp drive and demand a ransom. A couple of guys have even set up a web-based casino which you pay in ISK!

EVE, as the article describe, it's brutally realistic. The death penalty (meaning, what you lose if you get killed) is steep; you definitely are _not_ going to just respawn and get back into the fray ala World of Warcraft. Any scam that doesn't rely on game bugs is allowed and considered part of the setting. There are huge no-PvP areas, but they won't protect you from scams and some of the high-end content can only be deployed and used in low-security space.

EVE is the only MMORPG AFAIK that has a true player-driven economy. The vast majority of items are manufactured and sold by PCs (NPCs sell stuff, but it is overpriced). The market is quite cut-throat, competition is harsh, and fortunes are made and lost daily. Organization is the key.

EVE plays much slower than the average MMORPG. You'll spend a lot of time travelling, especially if you are not into combat (but in that case, chances are you'll need that time to keep yourself updated on market trends and whatnot from the various in-game browsers). Combat with NPCs isn't too frantic either. PvP, of course, is another matter entirely.


----------



## CarlZog (Dec 6, 2005)

Zappo said:
			
		

> This makes it great for people like me that don't have much time to play!





Zappo, how much time do you average per month?

Carl


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Dec 6, 2005)

jonesy said:
			
		

> And that's a total understatement:
> http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/19/23
> The word deep doesn't even begin to cover it.




Reading that makes me happy that I don't play online games. I would hate a game where the whole point seems to be to scam everyone else.


----------



## jonesy (Dec 6, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Reading that makes me happy that I don't play online games. I would hate a game where the whole point seems to be to scam everyone else.



Those two sentences together fill me with puzzlement. I get the feeling there should be a long pause between them. After all, there aren't that many games where it's possible to legally and within the spirit of the game to scam everyone else.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Dec 6, 2005)

jonesy said:
			
		

> Those two sentences together fill me with puzzlement. I get the feeling there should be a long pause between them. After all, there aren't that many games where it's possible to legally and within the spirit of the game to scam everyone else.




I guess what I was trying to say is that the fact that there is even a game out there that is designed to allow (and encourage) people to screw other people over is disturbing. I don't want to play a game with people who would find this to be enjoyable. So I'm glad that I have no interest in playing something like this game, so I don't have to deal with people like that. Reading the article and the links from it to the descriptions of the scams that people pulled, and enjoyed pulling, leaves me feelinging a bit empty. Wow, they fked someone over. Go them.  :\


----------



## jonesy (Dec 7, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I guess what I was trying to say is that the fact that there is even a game out there that is designed to allow (and encourage) people to screw other people over is disturbing.



I just meant that that is a tiny part of the online world.

Anyway, I'd rather play a game where I know for sure people are out to get me than something where people are in a constant war with the mods to find loopholes to screw you with (like DiabloII).


----------



## CarlZog (Dec 7, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Wow, they fked someone over. Go them.  :\




I do understand what you mean, but deception and intrigue are a central element of many games. Certainly, you've played in tabletop RPGs in which you and your party were in disguise or undercover or attempting to deceive somebody for your own gain. This is no different only the stakes are higher -- particularly if the only people you've ever previously attempted to deceive were NPCs. The chance to match wits with other real people -- particularly with some semi-tangible investment of mine own at risk --  is an exciting proposition.

Unfortunately, it looks like I won't be doing that in EVE. I just discovered that the client software doesn't work with my video card.   

Carl


----------



## RiTz21 (Dec 7, 2005)

I played Eve-Online what it was in BETA, then I played the first 4-5 starting Months.

I loved that game, but I realised (after some time) that if I did'nt get OUT, I would loose much (like my Wife ..!) - Addictive games can have disastrous effects on your social life...

I was lucky to see the light before I was engulfed! And I sold my Character for quite a sum: She was very rich - In the initial universe, it was quite easy to get the top ores - they eventually saw it was too easy and made it much more difficult to mine it... But It was too late: My character (and many others!) were loaded as Hell!!

I've not touched it since then, and I'll never get back to it.
I wonder how many people's lives will be ruined/damaged by such great games... Evil, is'nt it ?

RiTz21


----------



## Zappo (Dec 7, 2005)

The "point" is not to screw over other people, and the game doesn't encourage this in the least. It merely allows it to happen. Human nature does the rest. EVE has all the standard anti-scam features (secure trading, accessible character information), and then some (corporation roles).







			
				CarlZog said:
			
		

> Zappo, how much time do you average per month?



I play less than five hours per week these days. 
Back when I started, I played a lot more... but I didn't work at the time. I think you need to play a good deal when starting, to get the hang of how everything works.


----------



## CarlZog (Dec 7, 2005)

RiTz21 said:
			
		

> I wonder how many people's lives will be ruined/damaged by such great games... Evil, is'nt it ?




Very.  I got the game up and running on another computer, just so I could take a look at it using a free 2-week promo I found online.....

This is truly unbelievable. Yeah, this could suck up my life.

Carl


----------



## jonesy (Dec 7, 2005)

I found the thread on EVE Online, by the Guiding Hand themselves, about the incident:
http://myeve.eve-online.com/ingameboard.asp?a=topic&threadID=172529&page=1


----------



## RiTz21 (Dec 8, 2005)

jonesy said:
			
		

> I found the thread on EVE Online, by the Guiding Hand themselves, about the incident:
> http://myeve.eve-online.com/ingameboard.asp?a=topic&threadID=172529&page=1




My God! 

I wonder if the Top people of that guild (who lost so much) would have any reasons to continue playing ... I sure would quite right away and never look back!!
RiTz21


----------



## CarlZog (Dec 8, 2005)

RiTz21 said:
			
		

> My God!
> 
> I wonder if the Top people of that guild (who lost so much) would have any reasons to continue playing ... I sure would quite right away and never look back!!




RPGs have a funny way of mirroring humanity. Some folks get back on the horse after it kicks them; others don't. Most games just don't kick hard enough to really test your mettle like this!

If I played for 18 months and lost it all, would I jump back in for another try? If the game was that compelling the first time around, I suspect I'd be eager to go again.

Carl


----------



## Ysgarran (Dec 9, 2005)

EVE does allow for this kind of game play but it doesn't have to be the focus.  The beauty of EVE is that it does allow for a wide range of game styles.

If you didn't enjoy gathering up wealth, running a coporation and getting to that point, you really shouldn't be playing that style of game.  In other words, if you are not enjoying the process why are you playing?  

Ysgarran.


----------



## RiTz21 (Dec 9, 2005)

I still maintain that, in a sense, those very good Online games are a danger to some individuals: They will get immersed so much in those virtual worlds, they they will loose touch with the real world.

Case in point, have you ever heard of those Japanese Hermits? Kids staying in their room to play [online] games all the time, to the point where they don't do much else? I read an article about that - it's a growing phenomenon that will get more and more attention as the number people stuck in that lifestyle will increase. Will we talk about Online virtual games in the same breath as we talk about Drugs?

When I was playing Eve-Online, I met this guy from the States which I eventually joined to build a company - well this guy was "Working" Eve... Yes, working as a "job" !! He would get up in the morning, play all day, then goto EBAY and SELL the Money he'd made... (At that time, when you were Rich, it was easier to get richer)... AMAZING, is'nt it? For fun, click here... :
http://search.ebay.com//search/search.dll?from=R40&satitle=ISK

As a comparison, when I used to play Eve, I'd sell 30,000,000 ISK for about $50-$60 USD ...

What can I say... 
Only one thing: BEWARE !

RiTz21


----------



## jonesy (Dec 9, 2005)

RiTz21 said:
			
		

> I wonder if the Top people of that guild (who lost so much) would have any reasons to continue playing ...



Well, Mirial's been doing pretty good recovering from it:
http://myeve.eve-online.com/ingameboard.asp?a=topic&threadID=234353



			
				RiTz21 said:
			
		

> Case in point, have you ever heard of those Japanese Hermits? Kids staying in their room to play [online] games all the time, to the point where they don't do much else?



Otaku. Also considered a very offensive label in Japan last I heard.


----------



## Cergorach (Dec 9, 2005)

This game sounds interesting, altough not as popular as WoW it does sound more up my alley. I liked playing Utopia, the conflict and the cooperation between the players was fun!


----------

